# Barnaby Is 14 Years And 6 Months Young Today!



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

D happierest da forteend an da halp bwday da unkle da Barnabee, wishez u da Sharlee.
Lobe u da manee manee.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 14.5 years Mr. B!

Have fun celebrating your big day with lots of goodies and toys.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wishing you the best day Barnaby, another milestone.......I am sure you'll get lots of goodies and lovin today!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Happy Special Day lovely Mr Barnaby!


----------



## Coco's Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

Uncle Barnaby, happy 14.5 birthday!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy happy day to one very special guy!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Happy 14.5 birthday, special Mr. B  Wishing you many many more and lots of treaties, cookies and maybe some laundry to carry around on your special day


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Happy 14.5 handsome, wise Barnaby!! Lots of extra treats and belly rubs for you!

Chumlee & I want to mail you all of our snow (over 36"!) for you to play in 

xoxo
brianne & Chum


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Happy half Birthday Barnaby. Hope you have a lovely day and milk it for all its worth!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

14 1/2! That is wonderful! 

Have a terrific Half Birthday Barnaby!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Happy 14.5 Uncle Barnaby! Yes so very important to celebrate! Thank you for being such a great Uncle B to so many of us Goldens.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Happeeeee Forteen anna happ, Unka Bardabeeeee
mommeee n meee lub u menneeeeee!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Happy 14.5 Barnaby! Enjoy your day and extra treats.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Yaaayyyyy Barnaby!!

HAPPY birthday!!!! 
Congrats on all the love and joy you continue to spread across the world 
You are simply a-mazing


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Happy birthday big boy, what did you get for your birthday?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

goldensrbest said:


> Happy birthday big boy, what did you get for your birthday?


Thanks for all you lovely messages everyone. Barnaby says he would personally pick out some laundry to take home in a party bag if you were here. I bought him a new stuffie last week and he has had a nice big dinner with extra cheese and crackers!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Happy Birthday gorgeous boy. Have a lovely day!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Happy 14.5 Birthday, Barnaby! Keep on celebrating. Shake, shake, shake those tail feathers! You are so handsome!


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

Happee birfday, unka Barnabee!!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

What a fantastic age and so happy you celebrate those half years. Give lots of treats and spoiling today.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Happy 14.5 Barnaby - hugs to you!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh Barnaby, I missed your official half birthday celebration, but I'm sending lots of wishes to you anyway!


----------

